# New B.Mac in Montreal...



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Why is it a stupid idea???


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> I just read the VOIR newspaper in Montreal and there is a new B.Mac store opening on the plateau.. I guess someone bought the rights to the store..
> 
> <snip>
> 
> RtC


I bought my iMac at MacBoutique on Parc in '99. They were literally the only store left in Montreal with the iMac 333MHz models 'cause everyone was waiting for shipment of the newer models. But I needed a Mac *then* so I got stuck.

This is the kind of 'customer service' I got:

I go to the store, check things out, get my chequebook out and put it on the counter. I'm debating which Mac to get - the iMac or the B&W (at $600 more). I tell the guy (who waited 15 minutes before he'd even approach me - and the store wasn't that big) that I'm debating which to get but that I'm *definitely* getting one that day. He says he'll have to phone the warehouse to see if the B&W is in stock. I tell him it's either in stock or I get the iMac 'cause I needed a Mac to do my work by the end of next week and I didn't have time to run around and wait some more. He goes off for 5 minutes and comes back - apparently *all* the warehouse guys are *on lunch*. Great. I tell him then that I'm going for lunch, call them while I'm gone. So I take off for 45 minutes and return. The guy had called the warehouse, found out that the B&W is *in stock* but now it's too late to order it (it was 2PM) and the warehouse closed for the weekend. 

I asked him why, if he *knew* I was debating whether to get the iMac or B&W (did I mention it was $600 more?), didn't he just order the freakin' computer from the warehouse immediately. His answer - "um - we don't order things from the warehouse until, you know, we get an order and we didn't actually get an order from you, exactly."  

"So, instead of taking the initiative and ordering the B&W, knowing full well the worse case scenario is that I don't buy it but it sits in the store, in the highly protected service area, for a weekend and the best case scenario is that I spend another $600 above the iMac to get the B&W, you just let the warehouse close for the weekend after I told you how important it is for me to get a Mac!?"  

"Yeah?"

I took the iMac since it was in stock. And then had to wait another 45 minutes to complete the transactions with some ditzy sales person who didn't speak a word of English (not that it mattered much, I mean I can certainly get around in French but, you know, if I'm giving a business more than $2 000, the least I expect is for the sales person to do transactions in *my* first langauge.)

I also got some lovely lousy service from the Mac store up in No Man's Land near the Decarie Expressway and the Orange Julep in which five guys stood around playing at the pool table while I wandered around (I was sorrily tempted to just steal the damned program and be done with it) and then, when I enquired about something else, I was immediately sent into a telephone loop where, guess what, nobody picked up the phone. During the middle of the afternoon. The pool game must have been too exciting.

The only good service I ever got from a Mac store in Montreal was at MicroServe, out in Dorval. I ordered a $400 printer (my GOD -- prices were outrageous back then!) and they delivered it to my door for free and within 2 hours of me phoning them.

After those experiences, I never bought at a Mac store in Montreal if I could help it (except MicroServe - who I sent at least 2 other iMac-buying customers) and bought online.

The upside to owning a Mac now, though, is that I hardly ever have to go shopping at all for upgrades and when I do, I rarely have to go to a Mac-specific store so prices are much more inline.

The Vancouver store people seem nice and I haven't heard any horror stories from people regarding them.

Um. What happened to the original B.Mac store that resulted in it's bankruptcy?

'Enquiring minds' and all that  

Betty


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Ah... going through my receipts it seems that the idiots with the pool table on Paré were B.Mac. 

No wonder they went under if they didn't improve their service.

But now I'm confused. Is 'BoutiqueMac' the same as 'MacBoutique' on Parc or how is it a totally new company?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't know if it's all that stupid to use the old brand. Just as long as it's a decent store, no problem. Anyone who got screwed will soon find out it's not the same people and/or corporate entity; everyone else will have the return of something familiar.

FWIW, my experiences with B.Mac (Ste-Catherine location only) were always generally positive.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

RTC, or someone, can your translate what the link says, merci.

-including the B.Mac slogan. Is that also the same slogan?

http://www.boutiquebmac.com/


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

I got my iPod at B.Mac in Ottawa... The people were friendly (although the store was rather empty of customers) and came buzzing around me as soon as I made sure I had touched everything on demo. After playing some with the new widescreen Powerbook at the time, I told'em I wanted a Windows 20GB iPod, they asked me if I wanted to pay now, I said I'd rather keep playing with the Powerbook some more... Once I was all Powerbooked out, I told the guy to get my iPod, he promptly did and brought it to the ca$h. I paid for it and a few smiles later I was out the door with my new toy. =) But the location of the store rather sucked... I'm sure that place would have had more people in it if it were in a shopping centre like Rideau or something...

So, all positive on my end of things.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Phil_MTL (Nov 26, 2004)

*411 on BoutiqueBMac*

After seing this, I did lookup the www.boutiquebmac.com 'whois' record and found out that the registrant is Daniel Robichaud a radio DJ closely associated with the radioactif.com website & isp.

They already have opened a Radioactif store on plateau Mont-Royal last year.
You can check the details at www.radioactif.com/boutique.php

My guess is they bought the BMac name because they already sell iPods and now plan to expand their Apple products range.

I don't know if that count as a *new* Apple retailer but I certainly hope for the best...


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the link.

As I'm currently looking for another job...it'd kick butt to have one next door, and where you get to really enjoy what you do.

Sent my application a few minutes ago.

Alsol Radioactif has a pretty good ADSL provider, AEI.
no limits, inexpensive....perfect.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I bought some Mac software from Camelot.ca (Archambault division?) and found their prices to be very competitive to Amazon.ca and local resellers. There's no PST outside of Quebec. I assume that their retail locations should also have the good selection. (Their website stinks though - Mac software is one big list.)


----------



## alphonse101 (Feb 14, 2005)

Just sent my resumé. I certainly hope to hear from them for an interview


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## alphonse101 (Feb 14, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> Alphonse.. cool man.. hope to see ya working there...
> 
> RtC


 hope to see you to then


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> Also, I've been told that they are just collecting CVs and names just in case in the future they do decide to go ahead with the plan.
> RtC



Aaaaaaargh...
I hate when that happens...
they always return your call once you already have something else.

thanks anyways for the infos Rick.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I bought some Mac software from Camelot.ca (Archambault division?) and found their prices to be very competitive to Amazon.ca and local resellers. There's no PST outside of Quebec. I assume that their retail locations should also have the good selection. (Their website stinks though - Mac software is one big list.)


Agreed. They are indeed Archambault. I bought the regular edition MYST IV on camelot.ca when it came for the a lower price than on Amazon.ca, BUT, when I got it, it was the LIMITED EDITION with MYST III!!! Hehehe. Let's just say it was a nice surprise.


----------

